# Decodierprogramm



## Private Joker (28. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute, ich habe da mal ne Frage zum decodieren!
Gibt es ein Programm das aus einem Buchstabengwier z.B. LOLAH ein Wort macht (das Wort ist HALLO)! Und brauche ich dazu Dictionaries?


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich kenn zwar kein fertiges Programm, das für sowas gemacht ist, aber natürlich kannst Du das selbst entwerfen. Allerdings wird das wahrscheinlich relativ langsam sein (so ungefähr in der gleichen Kategorie wie Bruteforce, denk ich).
Wenn Du das machen willst, musst Du nur die Buchstaben immer miteinander vertauschen (in einer Schleife) und jedes neu entstandene "Wort" in einer Liste (beispielsweise aus einer Datenbank) suchen.
Ein anderes Problem wird aber sein, dass ein Buchstabengewirr nicht immer eindeutig zurückverwandelt werden kann.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja erstmal etwas weiter.


----------



## Private Joker (31. Mai 2004)

Gibts sonst noch andere Programme?


----------



## shareman (26. Juni 2004)

Da gibt es ein programm das nennt sich CRANK ist sehr gut
crank.sourcefroge.net


----------

